# No way! Avi films can be played on the Xbox 360!?!



## sumimasen (Jan 25, 2009)

My housemate had a 700MB film burned onto a blank DVD.  Normally he would play it on his laptop but for a laugh he put it in his 360.  

Lo and behold, a pop-up came up saying he would need to download updates in order to be able to watch this film.  He did so and hey presto, film on 40in TV in living room as opposed to 15in screen on laptop.

Why in the hell would Microsoft allow a patch to enable such a file to be played?  I'm guessing 99% of avi files are downloaded fodder.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 25, 2009)

old news is old


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 25, 2009)

yep old. But that the up scale like ? from 15" to 40"


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 25, 2009)

Depending on how old your Xbox 360 is you may be able to install Linux and run VLC which will play back Avi films. I think MS patched the Xbox sometime in 2007 to stop you installing Linux. Anyway if you have an earlier machine you should be able to install Linux as a dual boot and do loads of things that the games console was never designed for.


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2009)

You can also do this with a Wii, even via a wirelss connection to a pc to serve files.

oh I forgot, Wii's are crap and its all Xbox360...or was that PS3


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 25, 2009)

Wiis are crap... unless you're my Dad. He loves his.


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2009)

Horses for courses innit


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 25, 2009)

It broke my heart when I called Dad and he said "One second, I'm just making my mii"


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2009)

I actually lol'd then


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jan 25, 2009)

I just bought the Western Digital HD media player.  It's smaller than the WD external HDD that's feeding it, features HDMI and plays practically every format I can throw at it (which is mostly 720/1080p MKVs, atm).

Before this, I had the 360 fed by TVersity, where things would be transcoded on the fly, but its not practical (need a machine available to feed it).   Instead, I bought something smaller than my lunch box.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 25, 2009)

DarthSydodyas said:


> I just bought the Western Digital HD media player.  It's smaller than the WD external HDD that's feeding it, features HDMI and plays practically every format I can throw at it (which is mostly 720/1080p MKVs, atm).
> 
> Before this, I had the 360 fed by TVersity, where things would be transcoded on the fly, but its not practical (need a machine available to feed it).   Instead, I bought something smaller than my lunch box.



Your lunchbox is only 3.5"?


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jan 25, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Your lunchbox is only 3.5"?


  Wife put me on a diet.


----------

